# talkie walkie est encore ?



## rodrigue7973be (6 Août 2020)

bonjour
j'aimerais bien joué avec un ami parler un talkie walkie ^^
mais il y a encore appstore  ou la fin du appstore
Cordialement
Rodrigue


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Hello

il faut que chacun possède une Apple Watch


----------



## rodrigue7973be (6 Août 2020)

@Jura39 ben je demande qu'il y a encore téléchargement ou plus de téléchargement si ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Non tu le fais directement depuis ta watch


----------



## rodrigue7973be (6 Août 2020)

ah ok


----------



## Sfnerzk (4 Mai 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> bonjour
> j'aimerais bien joué avec un ami parler un talkie walkie ^^
> mais il y a encore appstore  ou la fin du appstore
> Cordialement
> Rodrigue


Yo moi j’ai une Apple Watch stv


----------



## Sfnerzk (4 Mai 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> @Jura39 ben je demande qu'il y a encore téléchargement ou plus de téléchargement si ?


Yo j’en ai une Apple watch


----------

